# Classical Music Makes Me Feel Like Myself



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And I love it! It is the music that is meant for me, and I am a Composer! 



:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Another self-expression thread?  I get the part of Classical music making certain people feel themselves. But focussing on the last part, I think you need to write out your music and apply techniques. I believe that is what separates Classical from New Age and other popular music. I see a bit of a paradox, if you won't dig deeper into technique. Just my advice.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Another self-expression thread?  I get the part of Classical music making certain people feel themselves. But focussing on the last part, I think you need to write out your music and apply techniques. I believe that is what separates Classical from New Age and other popular music. I see a bit of a paradox, if you won't dig deeper into technique. Just my advice.


Vangelis is very much considered a composer of New Age. I'm a New Age Composer, even though all I listen to is Classical, for the most part (you know I go back and forth on this).

There are also less dynamic, and pop sounding classical albums as you know.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Vangelis is very much considered a composer of New Age. I'm a New Age Composer, even though all I listen to is Classical, for the most part (you know I go back and forth on this).
> 
> There are also less dynamic, and pop sounding classical albums as you know.


You like Vangelis, you are also a composer, let me be your friend, my dear!

(I compose also... Lounge music. To help people eat, drink, flirt, digest, etc. Sometimes also to sleep. Who knows... :lol: )


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dimace said:


> You like Vangelis, you are also a composer, let me be your friend, my dear!
> 
> (I compose also... Lounge music. To help people eat, drink, flirt, digest, etc. Sometimes also to sleep. Who knows... :lol: )


Take a listen and see what you think. This is my current set of originals: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyUv3y1LKuZfwbOgBiV30dA


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd love to hear your work as well, post away!


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Take a listen and see what you think. This is my current set of originals:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyUv3y1LKuZfwbOgBiV30dA


*I like the Mozart 2000!* The other 2 pieces seem to be not completed. The Mozart is gentle, has a decent melodic line and it is reasonably developed. I will try the next days to make some photos of my music sheets (manuscripts / I'm writing with the old fashion way) and download them from you. Well done!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dimace said:


> *I like the Mozart 2000!* The other 2 pieces seem to be not completed. The Mozart is gentle, has a decent melodic line and it is reasonably developed. I will try the next days to make some photos of my music sheets (manuscripts / I'm writing with the old fashion way) and download them from you. Well done!


The Mozart 2000 is my very much re-worked version of an actual Mozart Piano Concerto. What other two works did you hear? There are about 15 total on my page in total.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dimace said:


> *I like the Mozart 2000!* The other 2 pieces seem to be not completed. The Mozart is gentle, has a decent melodic line and it is reasonably developed. I will try the next days to make some photos of my music sheets (manuscripts / I'm writing with the old fashion way) and download them from you. Well done!


I would prefer to hear a performance, I most likely wouldn't take the time to play the music to hear how it sounds, sorry for lack of motivation, .


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> The Mozart 2000 is my very much re-worked version of an actual Mozart Piano Concerto. What other two works did you hear? There are about 15 total on my page in total.


Starry Night and Blue Birds Sing. I saw nothing else...

EDIT
I found them under Videos! OK!

New edit!

The Summertime and the Halloween were also OK! Keep going.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dimace said:


> *I like the Mozart 2000!* The other 2 pieces seem to be not completed. The Mozart is gentle, has a decent melodic line and it is reasonably developed. I will try the next days to make some photos of my music sheets (manuscripts / I'm writing with the old fashion way) and download them from you. Well done!


Try this link:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyUv3y1LKuZfwbOgBiV30dA/videos

You heard, Starry Night, Blue Birds Sing and Mozart 2000. Starry Night is more like an etude or something, I've actually made it even shorter by cutting out the "bridge" section of it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dimace said:


> Starry Night and Blue Birds Sing. I saw nothing else...
> 
> EDIT
> I found them under Videos! OK!


Ok, if you want to hear a few more, go ahead and see what you think. But they do follow the same suit as the ones you already heard...it's certainly New Age Composition.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But I think it's pretty and relaxing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dimace said:


> Starry Night and Blue Birds Sing. I saw nothing else...
> 
> EDIT
> I found them under Videos! OK!
> ...


Halloween is a cover of the theme from the film of the same name. Summertime is one of my favorites, thanks for listening!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Why do you guys bother to compose when nobody listens to your music?

Sorry to be negative - it just seems pointless unless you have an audience - its like writing novels that never get published.

maybe you live in hope that somebody from DG will notice your genius

and calling yourself a composer means you are a professional composer who can live off your compositions.

If that's not true then you are no composer at all. Just someone who composes as a hobby


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Vincent Van Gogh..............


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

janxharris said:


> Vincent Van Gogh..............


Yep - every artist whose works are ignored during their lifetime can go to their graves consoled by the thought of posthumous fame.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

stomanek said:


> Yep - every artist whose works are ignored during their lifetime can go to their graves consoled by the thought of posthumous fame.


If he had lived longer (and not shot himself) he may have tasted the success that largely eluded him in his 37 years; his works began to gain reputation in the early 20th century.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Better than making you feel like someone else.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> Why do you guys bother to compose when nobody listens to your music?
> 
> Sorry to be negative - it just seems pointless unless you have an audience - its like writing novels that never get published.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for fame after death.


----------

